# Designing my shoes!



## Rabieshund (Oct 1, 2006)

I bought a pair of white Cheap Monday shoes on the sale the other day. Then I bought a pencil and this is what I came up with:







Wohoo! Sorry for the small pictures..  Can you find the emo boy from my avatar?


----------



## taracor (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice.  You said you did this in pencil? I can never get pencil to mark anything except paper.  I use airbrushing for things like this.  Very nice though, I like it a lot.

I also found the emo boy

SPOILER
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Top right shoe to the right of the "can"


----------



## anua (Oct 16, 2006)

very nice!!

what will happen to your shoes when it rains? is the pencil waterproof?

really good drawings, Rabieshund! -


----------



## duncanp (Oct 16, 2006)

GJ, better than the attempts people have done at my school


----------

